# "The Administration of the Covenant of Grace in the Old and New Testaments" (Brakel)



## Taylor (Jul 5, 2016)

Has anyone read the appendix to Wilhelmus à Brakel's _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ entitled "The Administration of the Covenant of Grace in the Old and New Testaments"? Is it a helpful treatise on covenant theology according to something like the WCF model? I am trying to get all the information I can on this topic from a paedobaptist perspective.


----------



## MW (Jul 5, 2016)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Has anyone read the appendix to Wilhelmus à Brakel's _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ entitled "The Administration of the Covenant of Grace in the Old and New Testaments"? Is it a helpful treatise on covenant theology according to something like the WCF model? I am trying to get all the information I can on this topic from a paedobaptist perspective.



Eschatologically there is debate about the Jews returning to Canaan, and the extent of Canaan's typological significance; but the general teaching about two administrations of one covenant of grace is a fairly standard explanation from that viewpoint. The focus on the types is also helpful for showing the "substantial" unity of the covenant of grace.


----------

